# Et psssittt ! Viens. Viens voir là...



## rezba (30 Avril 2005)

Tu sais ce que je te dis, espèce de calcairo-jurasso-vaudois ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2005)

j'y crois même pas


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2005)

entre nous soit dit l'uni de cadiz à l'air cool


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Ah le petit thread qu'on lit sous les tropiques


----------



## joanes (30 Avril 2005)

Pris d'une folie de supression ce soir  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2005)

si je n'avais pas vu le piège je me serais bien fais mal à la queue


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si je n'avais pas vu le piège je me serais bien fais mal à la queue



laquelle...?


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Avril 2005)

c'est quoi ce fil, encore un fil qui va etre effacé.....?
non, mais faut savoir avant de flooder......


----------



## Deedee (30 Avril 2005)

Même pas mal


----------



## duracel (30 Avril 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Même pas mal



Ça peut s'arranger.


----------



## Deedee (30 Avril 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ça peut s'arranger.


 
Tu proposes quoi ? :rateau:


----------



## duracel (30 Avril 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Tu proposes quoi ? :rateau:



Ça dépend de ton humeur.


----------



## Deedee (30 Avril 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend de ton humeur.


 
Taquine, un peu fatiguée de la semaine, de bon poil malgré tout, un soupçon de malice et une grosse louche de fatigue...secoue deux minutes pour obtenir le 3615 Ma Vie à l'instant T  

Et maintenant ?


----------



## Deedee (30 Avril 2005)

Bon, ba puisque c'est comme ça je vais me coucher 

Bonne nuit les gens !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Avril 2005)

De quoi est-il question au juste ?
Bon ok, je sors...


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> De quoi est-il question au juste ?
> Bon ok, je sors...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>


C'était donc ça


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> laquelle...?




je savais pas qu'il en avait plusieurs


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Ce supermoquette est très spécial :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ce calcairo-jurasso-vaudois est très spécial :love:



*Ah ?*


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Avril 2005)

bah, c'est SM, il faut pas s'inquieter.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





c'est toujours tres special un sm....


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce que je te dis, espèce de calcairo-jurasso-vaudois ?



Qu'as-tu contre les calcairo-jurasso-vaudois ?  
Laissez-les vivre :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, c'est SM, il faut pas s'inquieter.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Modo ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Super Modo ?



nan: sado-maso  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Ah le petit thread qu'on lit sous les tropiques



Tu veuxx dire sous les *topics* ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

Tiens ce thread n'a pas été fermé


----------



## semac (2 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, c'est SM, il faut pas s'inquieter.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hhhuuummmmm ce sont mes initiales SM... hein, tout le monde s'en fou ? :rose: bah pourquoi ?
 :hein:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> hhhuuummmmm ce sont mes initiales SM... hein, tout le monde s'en fou ? :rose: bah pourquoi ?
> :hein:


Mais non ! Moi je ne m'en fous pas  
Et je ne veux pas qu'on te fouette moi.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ! Moi je ne m'en fous pas
> Et je ne veux pas qu'on te fouette moi.



bah, c'est lui qui voit......


----------



## CheepnisAroma (3 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, c'est lui qui voit......


S'il aime ça c'est différent


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ce thread n'a pas été fermé



A part ça tu sais dire autre chose ? 

Si tu as une suggestion ou une remarque à faire à propos de ce post, utilise le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plutot que de jeter de l'huile sur le feu  :sleep:


----------



## valoriel (3 Mai 2005)

Faut payer pour se faire fouetter?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Faut payer pour se faire fouetter?




appelle Sm , tu pourras negocier


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Faut payer pour se faire fouetter?


Non c'est ma tournée :love:


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est ma tournée :love:


je préférerai un petit blanc pour l'heure... bien frais (pas "bien fouet"). 

P****, dire que je suis en cours...

Trop fort


----------



## valoriel (3 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est ma tournée :love:


Chouette :love:

Et faut prendre RDV?


----------



## House M.D. (4 Mai 2005)

Nanan, avec SM, c'est sans rendez-vous et garanti sur facture :love:


----------



## valoriel (4 Mai 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Nanan, avec SM, c'est sans rendez-vous et garanti sur facture :love:


  

SM me voilà...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> SM me voilà...



coquine.......


----------



## valoriel (4 Mai 2005)

Coquin!! Même soumis au fouet de SM je ne joue jamais le rôle de la femme


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Coquin!! Même soumis au fouet de SM je ne joue jamais le rôle de la femme



attends d'etre passé entre les mains de SM, et pour peu que Sonny lui file un coup de main, 
demain on t'achete un sac a main.....


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mai 2005)

Et moi m'sieur je peux passer au fouet aussi? :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Et moi m'sieur je peux passer au fouet aussi? :rateau:



non, toi tu es punis, tu le sais bien, a trop vouloir te faire du bien, tu fini par ne plus rien faire d'autre......coquine.....


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mai 2005)

OOUUIIIIIIIINNNN !!!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

ca va ......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tourne toi:


----------



## teo (4 Mai 2005)

ziiiiiiiiiiip !
slash !!!!


----------



## semac (4 Mai 2005)

qui peut m'aider à me déshabiller... c'est bien beau le latex, mais en été c'est une vraie plaie à enlever :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (4 Mai 2005)

Moi j'ai adpté une ouverture dans mon armure de Latex !


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

z'avez qu'a mettre du talc........


----------



## valoriel (4 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> z'avez qu'a mettre du talc........


Ou vivre à poil :rateau:


----------



## rezba (4 Mai 2005)

Etonnant, la tournure de cette discussion qui n'en était même pas une.


----------



## House M.D. (4 Mai 2005)

Bah en même temps il suffit de prononcer les initiales magiques...


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Etonnant, la tournure de cette discussion qui n'en était même pas une.




c'est l'avantage du latex, ça glisse quand on transpire et qu'on s'échauffe


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'avantage du latex, ça glisse quand on transpire et qu'on s'échauffe


Va dire ça à un banquier


----------



## valoriel (5 Mai 2005)

SM

Merci pour le fouet, ça réchauffe parce que quand on vit à poil :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Etonnant, la tournure de cette discussion qui n'en était même pas une.



une discussion, qui a vu une discussion.....???  
comprend pas....


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> une discussion, qui a vu une discussion.....???
> comprend pas....



Discute pas !


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mai 2005)

Comme on dit chez nous :
Tais toi et s**e ! :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Comme on dit chez nous :
> Tais toi et s**e ! :rateau:




.....c'est ça...?


----------



## House M.D. (5 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Comme on dit chez nous :
> Tais toi et s**e ! :rateau:


 En même temps, vu la matière dont tu es fait, ça doit être bien froid bien lisse


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mai 2005)

Ouais, ben ça aussi c'est du cybernétique, mais télescopique !


----------



## valoriel (5 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ben ça aussi c'est du cybernétique, mais télescopique !


  :mouais:

Et ça fait quel bruit?  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mai 2005)

Ben c'est au choix  ya un haut parleur dessus


----------



## valoriel (5 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est au choix  ya un haut parleur dessus


  

Mais c'est super bien fait ce machin là :love: Ca laisse rêveur 

On en trouve dans le commerce?  :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mai 2005)

Ah ben ouais, tu vas au 15464164132 Chewbacca's Avenue  sur Coruscant ( 1e à droite apres le temple Jedi ) et là tu demandes Jean Mi le Jawa, dis que tu viens de ma part, il te fera un prix d'ami


----------



## House M.D. (5 Mai 2005)

Mouarf, je note, ça peut être un bon plan


----------



## valoriel (5 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben ouais, tu vas au 15464164132 Chewbacca's Avenue  sur Coruscant ( 1e à droite apres le temple Jedi ) et là tu demandes Jean Mi le Jawa, dis que tu viens de ma part, il te fera un prix d'ami


  

Merci du conseil l'ami 
Et au niveau du ... il y a un adaptateur fournit? :love: :rateau: 


Par contre je lui dit que je viens de la part de Pierrou ou de Dark Vador?


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mai 2005)

Euh ouais, j'ai oublié de préciser, ya la version deluxe qui est détachable et qui s'utilise à l'occasion comme Sabrelaser...... 
Dis que tu viens de la part de Darth Pierrou ( si il se rapelle pas " la tapette SM en cuir noir " :rateau: )


----------



## valoriel (5 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Dis que tu viens de la part de Darth Pierrou ( si il se rapelle pas " la tapette SM en cuir noir " :rateau: )




Nickel, je fais le plein et je décolle :rateau: 

 :love:  :love: ​


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mai 2005)

Oublie pas le copilot Wookie ! :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (5 Mai 2005)

C'est lequel  Celui avec la barbe blanche :love: :rateau:


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Va dire ça à un banquier




Vu sous cet angle...  

_Euh... maîtresse ? ! Je peux sortir ?    _


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est lequel  Celui avec la barbe blanche :love: :rateau:


Exactement !


----------



## valoriel (5 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Exactement !


Tu veux dire précisement :mouais: :rateau:  :rateau: :love: 

Petite précision, Dark Vador, ça donne DV et non SM  :love:


----------



## teo (6 Mai 2005)

Tiens y'en a un qui a pas fini la nuit... je me demande lequel sera le prochain à y passer


----------



## Pierrou (6 Mai 2005)

Ben zut, on va poster ou si le tradada de l'instant d'en ce moment il est fermé?
  :sick:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben zut, on va poster ou si le tradada de l'instant d'en ce moment il est fermé?
> :sick:



pourquoi, on est pas bien là.....?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben zut, on va poster ou si le tradada de l'instant d'en ce moment il est fermé?
> :sick:


toi tu n'as pas bien lu le dernier message de finn


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> toi tu n'as pas bien lu le dernier message de finn


 Sa visiere lui tombe sur les yeux  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sa visiere lui tombe sur les yeux  :love:



mais non, il est un peu maso, laissez le ouvrir un fil, je suis sur que les retombés lui feraient plaisir.....


----------



## Pierrou (6 Mai 2005)

Heu nan, ça va merci, pas envie de me faire bouler rouge une deuxieme fois en deux jours par Finn :rateau:


----------

